# My goal



## bluerain (Oct 8, 2004)

My goal is to be able to look in the mirror and say "Hey, I look okay". Another goal is to not take what others say so seriously and not care about teasing and the remarks that I get. I also want to have the courage to tell my best friend that I have a crush on him but,hey, thats a miracle, not a goal!


----------



## bluerain (Oct 8, 2004)

thanks...its kinda hard though because everyday I have to around 2000 people, a few of whom always comment on the weirdness of my face and dress. i hope it'll get better soon


----------



## Fake $20 (Oct 18, 2004)

bluerain said:


> thanks...its kinda hard though because everyday I have to around 2000 people, a few of whom always comment on the weirdness of my face and dress. i hope it'll get better soon


sounds like a high school, be strong and take samll steps like something tangible you can do for sure, good luck!


----------



## bluerain (Oct 8, 2004)

YAY! I had to read my essay outloud in class, and although I totally freaked out, I lived through it!


----------



## Janna_4 (Oct 6, 2004)

:clap :yay


----------

